# Смещение позвонка, помогите восстановиться



## Anton123456 (28 Июн 2014)

Мне 29 лет.
Старая травма, больше года. Занимался в спорт зале около двух лет, все шло нормально, пока не сорвал спину. при том что боли резкой не было просто пришел домой и на следующий день заболела спина, вообщем лечился долго, сделал снимки - смещение позвонка L5 назад на 4 мм, врачи говорили разное, пришлось все бросить и убрать все нагрузки на позвоночник, прошло какое то время в весе потерял 15 кг. состояние ухудшилось так как спина стала очень слабой. После один врач посоветовал закачать спину, что тем самым позвонок вдавится мышцами и встанет на место. Начал делать зарядку, делать гиперэкстензии состояние улучшилось. Хожу без боли, когда сижу начинает болеть крестец ну и спина иногда.плюс ко всему как я понял зажимает нерв, так как иногда отдает  в районе левой почки, ягодицы и пятки. Подскажите пожалуйста что нужно делать и как вернуть позвонок на место?


----------



## La murr (28 Июн 2014)

*Anton123456*, здравствуйте!
Создавая тему, следует руководствоваться рекомендациями, данными доктором форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
В каком регионе Вы проживаете?
Если ещё имеются снимки, разместите их, пожалуйста, в теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## AIR (28 Июн 2014)

> Занимался в спорт зале около двух лет, все шло нормально, пока не сорвал спину. при том что боли резкой не было просто пришел домой и на следующий день заболела спина,


Перегрузил мышцы.


> Хожу без боли, когда сижу начинает болеть крестец ну и спина иногда.плюс ко всему как я понял зажимает нерв, так как иногда отдает в районе левой почки, ягодицы


Опять начал нагружать неправильно спину. Нагрузка асимметрично повышает тонус поясничных мышц , в данном случае появляются воли в местах их прикрепления ..


> и пятки


И вниз, по напряжённому сухожильно мышечному меридиану. .
Нужен не "один врач" , а опытный мануальный терапевт,  хорошо знающий мышечно-связочные нарушения. Который сможет и позаниматься немного и объяснить принципы выполнения упражнений, чтобы ещё дальше не ухудшить ситуацию..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2014)

Смещения на снимке нет, есть псевдосмещение, что свидетельствует об "оседании"позвонка и преимущественной нагрузке на его суставы. Очевидно спондилоартроз и дает боли.
Несколько неясна боль в области почки, поэтому показан осмотр невролога, мануального терапевта и обследование почки (узи, анализы).
Боли в крестец при сидении- проверить не боли ли это в копчике?
Боли в ягодице - скорее синдром какой-то из ягодичных мышц, так же на осмотре модно попытаться определить.
Тренировки и Разумное поведение -пожалуй станут основными методами профилактики обострений.
Мануальная терапия - показана.


----------



## Anton123456 (28 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смещения на снимке нет, есть псевдосмещение, что свидетельствует об "оседании"позвонка и преимущественной нагрузке на его суставы. Очевидно спондилоартроз и дает боли.
> Несколько неясна боль в области почки, поэтому показан осмотр невролога, мануального терапевта и обследование почки (узи, анализы)...


Почки проверял все нормально, боль ни постоянная и гуляющая появилась после осевой нагрузки где то дней 10 назад, а из постоянных симптом это то что ни могу долго сидеть начинает ныть крестец и спина иногда, так же особо ничего ни поднимаю. Раньше при нажатии на этот позвонок была боль, сейчас же при нажатии ни болит более стабильнее стал. Снимки выложу чуть позже все.
Подскажите пожалуйста что мне можно делать а что нельзя?
Можно ли работать с осевой нагрузкой приседания?
При помощи мануальной терапии возможно ли убрать псевдосмещение или оно так и останется?
Спасибо.
Вот заключение от последнего мрт





AIR написал(а):


> Перегрузил мышцы.
> 
> Опять начал нагружать неправильно спину. Нагрузка асимметрично повышает тонус поясничных мышц , в данном случае появляются воли в местах их прикрепления ..


Обьясните пожалуйста тут подробнее


----------



## AIR (28 Июн 2014)

> Обьясните пожалуйста тут подробнее


Попробую..


> Занимался в спорт зале около двух лет, все шло нормально, пока не сорвал спину. при том что боли резкой не было просто пришел домой и на следующий день заболела спина,


Силовая нагрузка на мышцы при статическом положении каркаса ( позвоночника, таза ). Более слабые мышцы усиливаются, но ещё больше усиливаются и ранее более сильные мышцы (вы рефлекторно перераспределяете нагрузку в сторону более сильных мышц). То есть мышечная асимметрия не только сохраняется, но и усиливается...  Мышечное преднатяжение постепенно увеличивается и после одной из тренировок переходит в стойкий спазм с болевым синдромом.


> пришлось все бросить и убрать все нагрузки на позвоночник, прошло какое то время в весе потерял 15 кг. состояние ухудшилось так как спина стала очень слабой


Поверхностные мышцы несколько расслабились,  а более глубокие остались спазмированными..


> После один врач посоветовал закачать спину, что тем самым позвонок вдавится мышцами и встанет на место.


Считаю глупостью (заранее прошу прощения за некорректное высказывание ). Более поверхностные мышцы увеличат свой тонус и ограничат подвижность позвоночника, а следовательно и двигательной нагрузку на позвоночно-двигательные сегменты - самочувствие станет лучше.. Проблема в том, что в такой ситуации через пару-тройку лет ситуация повторяется , но уже в более сложном виде.. Поэтому необходимо сначала выделить (найти) проблемные мышцы до самых глубоких, привести их в максимально физиологическое состояние и уже только потом делать упражнения для сохранения и улучшения их параметров - эластичности, растяжимости,  силы и так далее.. Работая (упражнениями)и с глубокими и с более поверхностными мышечными слоями..


> Хожу без боли, когда сижу начинает болеть крестец ну и спина иногда


При ходьбе мышцы худо-бедно ещё работают, хотя бы пассивно, а при сидении статическая нагрузка, более тяжелая для мышц, вот уставать и болеть и начинают..


> как иногда отдает в районе левой почки


Место прикрепления верхних пучков пояснично-подвздошной мышцы к позвонкам... Нередко встречался с подобными болями при подобных проблемах.. Для спокойствия также можно посмотреть и некоторые другие мышцы этой области...


> ягодицы


Вариантов как всегда два, а то и три.. Для уточнения локализации необходимо чтобы при осмотре пациент ткнул пальцем туда. Потому что при данной жалобе один тычет пальцем в область запирательной мышцы, другой в место прикрепления ягодичной мышцы к гребню подвздошно кости, а третий в место прикрепления подвздошно-реберной мышцы к тазу.. От этого, как говорится и пляшем. . Но в любом случае основа боли изначально мышечная, а не нервная..


----------



## Anton123456 (28 Июн 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Попробую..
> 
> Силовая нагрузка на мышцы при статическом положении каркаса ( позвоночника, таза ). Более слабые мышцы усиливаются, но ещё больше усиливаются и ранее более сильные мышцы (вы рефлекторно перераспределяете нагрузку в сторону более сильных мышц). То есть мышечная асимметрия не только сохраняется, но и усиливается...  Мышечное преднатяжение постепенно увеличивается и после одной из тренировок переходит в стойкий спазм с болевым синдромом.
> 
> ...


спасибо большое за разъяснения, но теперь навязывается вопрос как найти эти мышцы над которыми нужно работать и какие упражнения необходимо делать? и по поводу боли иногда отдает в ногу левую это же не мышечная боль?


----------



## AIR (28 Июн 2014)

> о теперь навязывается вопрос как найти эти мышцы над которыми нужно работать и какие упражнения необходимо делать?


Так это и есть самый сложный вопрос... Нужен специалист.. По идее это мануальный терапевт, НО хорошо знающий патологии мышечно-связочного аппарата и и основные принципы выполнения лечебных упражнений ( что тоже не так просто )..


> и по поводу боли иногда отдает в ногу левую это же не мышечная боль?


А почему бы и нет? Наиболее часто это либо мышечно-сухожильно-связочного характера либо результат компрессии нерва мышцами же.. Иногда правда и грыжа давит..
P.S. Хотел привести пару-тройку (наиболее ярких) примеров (хотя их значительно больше) из практики, буквально за последние недели.. Но решил что так много писать нет резону. .


----------



## Anton123456 (30 Июн 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Так это и есть самый сложный вопрос... Нужен специалист.. По идее это мануальный терапевт, НО хорошо знающий патологии мышечно-связочного аппарата и и основные принципы выполнения лечебных упражнений ( что тоже не так просто )..
> 
> А почему бы и нет? Наиболее часто это либо мышечно-сухожильно-связочного характера либо результат компрессии нерва мышцами же.. Иногда правда и грыжа давит..
> P.S. Хотел привести пару-тройку (наиболее ярких) примеров (хотя их значительно больше) из практики, буквально за последние недели.. Но решил что так много писать нет резону. .


из всего вешесказанного, возникает вопрос позвонок можно поставить на место, вправить?!


----------



## doc (30 Июн 2014)

Anton123456 написал(а):


> из всего вышесказанного возникает вопрос, позвонок можно поставить на место, вправить?!


Это как в анекдоте - "Вам шашечки или ехать?", когда мужик ждёт такси, а от предложений подвезти отказывается.
Из всего вышесказанного должен был возникнуть вопрос, где найти специалиста с головой, умеющего работать руками. Если хотите избавиться от боли, нужно определить проблемные мышцы, вызывающие боль, и пролечить. Доктор AIR очень подробно изложил патогенез.
Если предпочитаете "вправлять", то, боюсь, ситуация в лучшую сторону не поменяется. Ну или со временем само может пройти.


----------



## Anton123456 (30 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Это как в анекдоте - "Вам шашечки или ехать?", когда мужик ждёт такси, а от предложений подвезти отказывается.
> Из всего вышесказанного должен был возникнуть вопрос, где найти специалиста с головой, умеющего работать руками. Если хотите избавиться от боли, нужно определить проблемные мышцы, вызывающие боль, и пролечить. Доктор AIR очень подробно изложил патогенез.
> Если предпочитаете "вправлять", то, боюсь, ситуация в лучшую сторону не поменяется. Ну или со временем само может пройти.


Имеете в виду что со временем окостенеет место смещения?


----------



## doc (30 Июн 2014)

Anton123456 написал(а):


> Имеете в виду что со временем окостенеет место смещения?


Отнюдь.
Мне кажется, что Вы ни меня, ни  доктора *AIR*  не слышите.


----------



## ST977 (24 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Отнюдь.
> Мне кажется, что Вы ни меня, ни  доктора *AIR*  не слышите.






Я услышал!  Благодарю всех врачей за ответы! Новую тему пока создавать не буду


----------

